# Audi quattro - etremly lighted and shortened



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Audi quattro - extremly lighted and shortened*

As the season's first Gatebil.no event is finished, this extremely
modified urquattro showed up. In a sort-of Sport quattro mod,
and extremly lighted of weight. Notice the engine!








YES we in Norway (that would be PerL and me here at Vortex) are
well aware of the ugliness of those rims

























































































Film of the car from previous state (or IS it the same?)








Same owner atleast...
http://www.pvv.org/~olekvi/dah...h.avi


_Modified by WAUOla at 5:39 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Some moderator are free to ad a X in topic as
my keyboard has a faulty button!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

interesting exhaust pipe coming out through the door....


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

what's with the RiMZZ?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sir Biggz)*

It was said in a different forum that this guy runs the chrome rims because he is an importer of them, to his counrty, Sweden. That's why he uses them, to showcase them.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

Those rims are shorchingly horrible......


----------



## airbats801 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Audi quattro - extremly lighted and shortened (WAUOla)*

fkjddsa fda;fdau0[32nf ajfa;kojhfangds fah;fojdao
Thats me going blind and trying to type after seeing those wheels....
Half the pics are dead.. I wanted to see the engine


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

should've checked the forum earlier then


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Those rims are like putting workmen boots on a super-model. Really out of place. Otherwise I like the car.


----------



## RallyAudi (Jul 3, 2006)

bling....bling


----------



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (RallyAudi)*

Another end to a sad story....what once was a beutiful rare car is a peice of butchered to **** scrap metal


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (buddydadog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddydadog* »_Another end to a sad story....what once was a beutiful rare car is a peice of butchered to **** scrap metal 

with the exception of the wheels







it's a 'track tool'.. what do u expect?
it's no differet a story than that of say a mk1 escort, gutted out and rallyed on a regular basis.
wouldn't want a gutted out rally/track car my self but its still nice to see the odd one or two compeating. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

